# Changer (et conserver) ses icônes d'origine



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à vous ! Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que je dois faire pour remplacer les icones de mes applications mac (dashboard, par exemple), mais en conservant tout de même la possibilité de revenir à ces icones ultérieurement ? Je n'y parviens pas. Merci à vous.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

utilise Candybar par exemple


----------



## DeepDark (19 Décembre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutoriel-customisation-mac-os-x-220654.html


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutoriel-customisation-mac-os-x-220654.html



là tu lui refourgues la totale !


----------



## DeepDark (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> là tu lui refourgues la totale !


Yep 
Mais quand il y a un tutoriel épinglé... 


Bon pour être plus précs : http://forums.macg.co/4714263-post4.html :love:


----------



## nemo77 (5 Janvier 2009)

en faisant pomme i sur l application modifiée.
cliquer sur l'icône, puis pomme x, l'application retrouvera son icône d'origine


----------

